# why aren't all my books showing up on The Cloud?



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Aren't all the books you have purchased supposed to show up in THE CLOUD part of your Fire?  when I search a title or author it is frequently not bringing up books I know I have bought. Then I have to go into manage my kindle and have them sent. 

more info: I just deleted lots of book from the fire itself to make sure I have enough room and I have 4.99 GB left.
I do have over 3000 books in the cloud as I can't seem to stop myself from downloading almost every freebie, is that too many for the Cloud to handle? 

Also I restarted the Kindle to make sure that wasn't causing a problem. Yes, I'll call support, but maybe I have misunderstood what the functionality of the cloud is.

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried the steps here, from our FAQ above?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91485.msg1527766.html#msg1527766


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Ann, you are not only awesome but you are BETTER than the Kindle support person.  Thanks a bunch! Sorry I didn't find it myself and save you the trouble.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I found this tip on KB just the other day, and it worked!  And I'm really hoping it continues to work!

I had been having this problem repeatedly and kept deregistering and re-registering to solve it.  Finally I called CS.  The first time, they had me do a factory reset, which was a pain but I would have been happy had it solved the problem permanently.  But then my Cloud books disappeared again, so CS offered to replace my Fire, which I really didn't want to do.  So glad I then found this tip before I sent my Fire in!  Why doesn't CS know about this?  The guy I talked to said I'm the first one he's heard of who keeps losing their Cloud books.

N


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope it continues to work also.  I was having the same repeated problem.  An hour on the phone with Kindle CS and they had to open a ticket for the engineers.  About two weeks later I got a call back.  They wanted me to restore to factory settings.  I said no.  They did have it fixed so that new purchases were appearing in the cloud.  But not my old ones.  Not until I followed these directions.  Sure hope it sticks this time.
Thanks Betsy and all!


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you tried the steps here, from our FAQ above?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91485.msg1527766.html#msg1527766


Thank you for this! All my books disappeared too and it fixed the problem.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Someone from here should tell CS how to fix it.  They don't know!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> The guy I talked to said I'm the first one he's heard of who keeps losing their Cloud books.


I keep losing mine and this last time the tip didn't work. So I just use the browser to go to Amazon's site and Send the books from there. I honestly think it has to do with the number of items in your library at Amazon. I have over 1700 books so I still have fewer than you do and I have problems with the Fire cloud and carousel.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Andra said:


> I keep losing mine and this last time the tip didn't work. So I just use the browser to go to Amazon's site and Send the books from there. I honestly think it has to do with the number of items in your library at Amazon. I have over 1700 books so I still have fewer than you do and I have problems with the Fire cloud and carousel.


OK, now I'm worried. I do have about 2500 books and am curious if it is the larger Kindle libraries that have this problem. In the meantime, I'll sit tight with my Kindle in hopes that this fix will keep working. I actually never read on my Fire, but I do use it to remind myself of which books I have in my Cloud. (And I love looking at the book covers!)

N


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have almost 2500 books on my Amazon account.  I have two Fires on the account as well.  When I first registered the Fires, I had the problem of the cloud books disappearing on one of the two.  I reset it once, and haven't had the problem since, and the second Fire has never had a problem.  I suppose it's possible it's the volume of books, but it doesn't seem to be a recurring problem, at least for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have about 900-1000 books on my Kindle account and have had the problem once with my Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmm, I haven't done a factory reset, just the deregister/register thing.  Maybe that's why it keeps happening to mine?
It's not annoying me enough yet to do a factory reset because I don't want to take the time to put everything back the way I have it now...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Hmmm, I haven't done a factory reset, just the deregister/register thing. Maybe that's why it keeps happening to mine?
> It's not annoying me enough yet to do a factory reset because I don't want to take the time to put everything back the way I have it now...


You don't have to do the deregister/register thing. . .try the steps in the link I posted earlier in the thread. . .it's basically resetting the Kindle application part of the Fire.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

This happened to mine back in January (I only have about 500-600 books on my account). I did a deregister/register and the books haven't disappeared since.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

This has happened to me 4 times now, I have about 1300 books on my account now.

I'm glad to know how to fix it now but the first two times I nearly had a heart attack!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You don't have to do the deregister/register thing. . .try the steps in the link I posted earlier in the thread. . .it's basically resetting the Kindle application part of the Fire.


I did that. The first time it cleared out the problem. This time it had no effect.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I had this issue a couple times and if you do a sync and then shut your fire complete down and then reboot it then hour books should be there. This worked for me

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Andra said:


> Hmmm, I haven't done a factory reset, just the deregister/register thing. Maybe that's why it keeps happening to mine?
> It's not annoying me enough yet to do a factory reset because I don't want to take the time to put everything back the way I have it now...


I have done the factory reset, and a couple of weeks later, it happened again. For me, it was no better of a fix than de-register and re-register.



dori chatelain said:


> I had this issue a couple times and if you do a sync and then shut your fire complete down and then reboot it then hour books should be there. This worked for me


Thanks! I'm going to keep this in mind, just in case. (Fingers crossed.)

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I have done the factory reset, and a couple of weeks later, it happened again. For me, it was no better of a fix than de-register and re-register.
> 
> Thanks! I'm going to keep this in mind, just in case. (Fingers crossed.)
> 
> N


If the fixes don't stick, I'd consider calling Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927) and asking for a replacement.

Betsy


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd been wondering about this ... should have checked here first!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've only had the problem once also, it was nice enough to fix itself  sorry, im sure thats no help!


----------

